# An alternative to hair spray?



## FilleDeVanille (May 24, 2008)

> When I style my hair, I of course want the style to hold, so it wasn't a complete waste of time, and there hair spray would do the trick. Unfortunately hair spray completely dries out my hair, and it's dry enough already. I think it's all the alcohol. Well my question is: Is there an alternative to hair spray? A product that gives hold, but doesn't dry out the hair?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 24, 2008)

there are a lot of products that you can put in prior to styling to help with the hold.

this depends on the style you are doing like gels and mouses for curls

pomades are great for structured up-do's or piecy looks.

i also find that a very light misting of leave in conditioner spray can act as a hairspray on dry hair


----------



## FilleDeVanille (May 24, 2008)

It's mostly for when I'm curling my hair. Can you recommend a product? (Preferably not with a lot of alcohol).


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 25, 2008)

Honeybee Gardens - Alcohol-Free Hair Spray

Hair Care

WHEAT THERAPY SHAMPOO contains natural plant extracts and proteins to gently and effectively cleanse the hair. WHEAT THERAPY CONDITIONER is a reconditioning moisturizer that detangles, repairs damage and adds shine. Penetrates all 3 levels of hair for maximum moisture retention. The ORGANIC ALCOHOL-FREE HAIR SPRAY water base formula contains no alcohol to dry hair, no lacquer to coat hair and no propellants to harm the environment. The LIGHT HAIR HIGHLIGHT BOOSTER an infusion of Chamomile, Calendula and Lemon Peel used as a final rinse for bright golden hues and extra shine. The DARK HAIR HIGHLIGHT BOOSTER to bring out the warm, deep hues in brown and black hair. Darkens gray hair too. Adds depth and shine when used as a final rinse.

Honeybee Gardens - Alcohol-Free Hair Spray - ON SALE

Hope this link works and hope it helps.

This is just one of many alchohol free hairsparays I found...Google is your friend!


----------



## KatJ (May 25, 2008)

I like spray gels. The one I use has really good hold, and it doesnt tend to be as drying as my hairspray. I use one by Ion.


----------



## FilleDeVanille (May 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *kdmakeuparts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Honeybee Gardens - Alcohol-Free Hair SprayHair Care
> 
> WHEAT THERAPY SHAMPOO contains natural plant extracts and proteins to gently and effectively cleanse the hair. WHEAT THERAPY CONDITIONER is a reconditioning moisturizer that detangles, repairs damage and adds shine. Penetrates all 3 levels of hair for maximum moisture retention. The ORGANIC ALCOHOL-FREE HAIR SPRAY water base formula contains no alcohol to dry hair, no lacquer to coat hair and no propellants to harm the environment. The LIGHT HAIR HIGHLIGHT BOOSTER an infusion of Chamomile, Calendula and Lemon Peel used as a final rinse for bright golden hues and extra shine. The DARK HAIR HIGHLIGHT BOOSTER to bring out the warm, deep hues in brown and black hair. Darkens gray hair too. Adds depth and shine when used as a final rinse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Killah Kitty (May 26, 2008)

If you cant find an alcohol free hairspray, I second an alcohol free spray gel, they are easier to find and it doesn't feel crispy or sticky, works the same basically.

Just read the bottles, it should say right on it if its alcohol free, as companies like to boast about that lol. If not you could always read over the ingrediants. I had an alcohol free spray gel by Loreal so I know they are out there lol, as well I use an alcohol free gel by Frizz Ease and mousse by Tresemme for my curls.


----------



## FilleDeVanille (May 26, 2008)

Thank you for your advice!



Maybe I'll use a alcohol free spray gel next time, if it's just as hard to find an alcohol free hair spray then, as it is now. However, I found one from Nexxus, and found some sellers on eBay. The shipping was more expensive than the product itself, but I decided to buy it anyway. Hell, I'm used to expensive stuff anyway, as I'm from Denmark, haha.


----------

